# Xc-Race Bildergalerie



## meg-71 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

ich werde diese Jahr das ein oder andere Xc Rennen besuchen und dabei Bilder machen die ich hier reinstellen möchte.
Besuchen werde ich den Rothaus Bulls Cup,den Mtb WC in Albstadt und nach Saalhausen zum Bundesligarennen.
Vieleicht kommt noch die ein oder ander Veranstalltung dazu wenn ich nicht selbst auf dem Bock sitzen will.

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn andere hier Bilder in den Fred stellen, sehe ja auch gerne tolle xc action.

Anfangen möchte ich mit dem XC Rennen in Büchel aus dem Rothaus Bulls Cup.

Die Bilder sind angefangen mit dem Damen Rennen, danach das Hobby Shorttrack Rennen und noch der Start vom Herren Rennen mit Bildern vom Besichtigungsrunden


































































































































Ich hoffe es gefällt...

Gruß der meg


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (18. Februar 2013)

Super Bilder!!

Gerne mehr davon!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (18. Februar 2013)

Hi,

super cool, danke.
Die Bilder kommen wirklich gut rüber.
Und mich hast du auch eingefangen 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Domme02 (19. Februar 2013)

super Bilder!


----------



## cd-surfer (19. Februar 2013)

Super Pics,da kriegt man richtig Bock auf die Saison!!!


----------



## mikeonbike (19. Februar 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Und mich hast du auch eingefangen



der kleine moppelige???


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wen du meinst 

Aber klein, das bin ich wirklich nicht.....
Daher halte ich eine Verwechselung an dieser Stelle für durchaus warscheinlich.....


----------



## zett78 (22. Februar 2013)

Der Tischi wieder in vorderster Reihe!!!   

aumen:


Fotos =


----------



## meg-71 (4. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen

gestern fand der zweite Lauf zum Rothaus Bulls Cup in Boos statt. Die Eifel präsentierte sich typisch noch kalt und verschneit. Die Strecke aber war von der Orga.gut vorbereitet ( zum Teil dachte ich die Strecke hätte Fußbodenheizung). An manchen Stellen war es aber auch noch sehr glatt.

So nun aber Bilder ...

der erste Teil ist vom U19 m/w Senioren I II und Damen Rennen









































































































Die folgenden Bilder sind vom Hobby Shorttrack Rennen, das etwas kurios endete weil die Rennleitung den Sieger über sehen hatte und ihn deshalb auf eine weitere Runde schickte. Der zweite Platz wurde in einem tollen Sprint ausgefahren.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (4. März 2013)

Wieder spitzen Bilder!!
In Adenau bin ich auch endlich mal dabei!
Also schön Ausschau nach den Schlümpfen halten!


----------



## mikefize (4. März 2013)

Ich find es immer richtig interessant Fotos von einigen Fahrern an derselben Stelle zu sehen. Da fällt die unterschiedliche Fahrtechnik und auch die Sitzposition bzw. Geometrie immer total auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (4. März 2013)

Hi,

super cool, danke für die tollen Bilder!
Boos war wirklich eine TOP Veranstalltung!!!


----------



## meg-71 (24. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen

heute giebt es keine Bilder aus Adenau, bin erkältet.
Nächstes mal dann aus Kottenheim.

Gruß der meg


----------



## zett78 (25. März 2013)

Gute Besserung!!
Schade, da war ich mal dabei und du warst nicht da 
Gruß


----------



## Renn Maus (25. März 2013)

Gute Besserung meg-71
Mir ging es genau wie dir.
Ich bin wegen meiner Erkältung auch nicht gestartet, sondern habe lieber meine Lungen auf einer lockeren Ausfahrt geschont....


----------



## meg-71 (25. März 2013)

Beim nächsten Lauf in Kottenheim bin ich wieder  am Start,und dann mit neuer eigener Fotoausrüstung.
Vieleicht gibts hier aber auch noch ein Osterei.....

Gruß der meg

PS und danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## meg-71 (3. April 2013)

Am Samstag 30.03 fand in Fell der erste Lauf zum Eifel Mosel  Cup statt. 
Hier nun ein Paar Bilder dazu...





























































































Letzte Runde ein letztes mal treten bis man Sternchen sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (3. April 2013)

@meg-71  : Top!


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. April 2013)

Richtig tolle Bilder


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2013)

Super Bilder, man sieht sich Sonntag!


----------



## RuhrRadler (5. April 2013)

Alle gucken, als hätten sie Reißzwecken in den Schuhen und nur einer lacht





sehr verdächtig^^


----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. April 2013)

Das liegt sicher daran, dass er so übel geile Laufräder hat und sich darüber freut wie er da hoch fliegt


----------



## Reichling-Racer (5. April 2013)

Hey und Hallo zusammen 
Wir laden eig von jedem Rennen an dem wir teilnehmen Bilder auf unserer FB Seite hoch. Schaut doch mal kurz vorbei  

Ich denke ihr könnt verstehen, dass es mir jetzt einfach zuviel Arbeit ist alle Pic's die sowieso schon im Netz sind nochmal hochzuladen 

Gruß von den Reichling-Racern


----------



## meg-71 (5. April 2013)

billi joe schrieb:


> Das liegt sicher daran, dass er so übel geile Laufräder hat und sich darüber freut wie er da hoch fliegt



Der Kollege ist wirklich geflogen, so schnell das er das Rennen der Hobbyklasse gewonnen hatt. Die Rennleitung hatte es aber zu spät bemerkt und ihn eine Runde zuviel fahren gelassen.

Gruß der meg


----------



## meg-71 (8. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen

gestern fand in Kottenheim das Finale des Rothaus Bulls Cup bei bestem Wetter statt.
Die erste Bildserie ist vom U19 m/w, Senioren I II und dem Damen Rennen.

Die Meute wirde losgelassen....

























bei den Lizenzfahreren schon mal abschauen wo es lang geht





































































Nun die Bilder vom Hobbyrennen, bei dem sich Dramen auf der Strecke abspielten. Von der Kamera leider nicht eingefangen.
Zuerst schied der Cupführende mit Plattem aus, womit er die Chance auf den Gesammtsieg praktisch verloren hatte. Der an zweiter Stelle liegende Fahrer hätte nur sein Rennen fahren müßen um auf das oberste Podest zu kommen. Doch er stürtzte unglücklich auf sein Knie, kämpfte  noch einige Runden um den dritten Platz und wurde kurz vor dem Ziel auf den vierten Platz verdrängt. Somit blieb die Cupwertung beim alten. Glück und Unglück liegen manchmal dicht bei einander.

























Wei schon gesagt zahlreiche Patten...

















Diesmal waren auch einige Damen bei Hobbyrennen dabei. Die Sonne hat sie wohl hervorgelockt.





Morgen kommen dann noch die Bilder vom  Herrenrennen.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## zett78 (8. April 2013)

Top!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2013)

Sehr schön! Bin auf die Bilder vom Eliterennen gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (9. April 2013)

Versprochen und nun muß auch geliefert werden. Hier nun noch die Bilder vom Herrenrennen aus Kottenheim wobei einige von Besichtigungsrunden stammen...

















































































So ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder wieder...

bis bald der meg


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2013)

Sieht man sich in Traben-Trabach?


----------



## meg-71 (9. April 2013)

Hallo bueschi

ne da sitzt der Fotogaf mal selbst auf dem Rad, aber nicht rennmäßig.
Werde aber auch noch mal bei dem ein oder anderen Lauf vom EMC fotografieren.

Es grüßt der meg


----------



## onkel_doc (10. April 2013)

geile bilder und richtig schön trocken die letzten bilder


----------



## Blut Svente (11. April 2013)

tolle Bilder! Danke!!!


----------



## freak13 (11. April 2013)

Yap. echt gute Bilder. Schade das es nicht noch mehr vom Herren Rennen sind, hatte gehofft mich auch auf einem wieder zu finden 
Aber vielen Dank für die Mühe und die wirklich gelungenen Aufnahmen !!


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2013)

Der Hobby Sieger aus Boos hat es sich plötzlich anders überlegt und fährt doch lieber Lizenz?


----------



## meg-71 (11. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen

es erreichen mich immer PNs ob nicht der ein oder andere Fahrer auch noch fotografiert wurde. Ich schaue wenn ihr mir Angaben wie Startnummer, Fahrad und Kleidung macht, gerne bei meinen Bildern nach ob ich was finde.
Bei drei bis vierhundert Bildern geht halt nicht alles und auch nicht jedes Bild ist was geworden.


Gruß der meg


----------



## meg-71 (16. April 2013)

Nabend zusammen

war am Wochenende in Münsingen unterwegs und hab wieder einige Bilder mitgebracht. Das ein oder ander bekannte Gesicht ist auch dabei gewesen.

Beginnen möche ich mit ein Paar Bilder vom U23 Rennen der Herren von dem ich aber nur wenige Bilder habe weil ich erst nach dem Start vor Ort war.

Vorweg noch ein Überbilck von Münsingen





































Nun zum Damenrennen/U23 und Juniorinnen U19

Da war Sie noch guter Dinge









sehr entspannt





nicht so entspannt













hatte mit der deutschen Gründlichkeit zu kämpfen, auch wenn man Aufgerufen wird mit so einfach lassen die Oberen einen nicht einfahren













noch Zeit für sportliche Gesten

















da kein eingeschriebener Journalist, aus der Startaufstellung geschickt und ein anders Plätzechen gesucht





und los gehts...

















Nina Wrobel ist mal wieder unterwegs, diese Jahr für FujiBikes Rocktes.
Fahrtechnisch sehr talentiert.





















































































Das waren nun die Bilder vom Frauenrennen, mehr sind noch bei mir im Album. 

Die bilder vom Herren Eliterennen lade ich diese Nacht hoch. Morgen dann mehr.

es grüßt der meg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (16. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> der hobby sieger aus boos hat es sich plötzlich anders überlegt und fährt doch lieber lizenz?



???nö???


----------



## swift daddy (17. April 2013)

@ meg-71 ... sehr gut, weiter so


----------



## Domme02 (17. April 2013)

gute bilder   danke


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ???nö???



Hab gerade nachgeschaut, hab da was verwechselt, sorry


----------



## meg-71 (18. April 2013)

So nun noch die Bilder vom Herren Eliterennen

So wie es anfing endete es auch....

























































































































So das war es jetzt erst einmal, der Fotograf geht selber biken.

MfG der meg


----------



## zett78 (18. April 2013)

Sauber!!
Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (21. Mai 2013)

Entgegen meiner Ankündigung zum WC nach Albstadt zu fahren habe ich Fototechnisch meiner anderen Leidenschaft gefröhnt und das gehört auch im engeren Sinne in eine Race-Bildergalerie.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch auch ein wenig.....

























Es grüßt der meg


----------



## zett78 (23. Mai 2013)

wie immer!!!

Gruß


----------

